# Entscheidungshilfe Radon zr race 29 5.0 oder Cube Acid 29



## jim126 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo leute super Forum hier....
hab ein Problem und zwar kann ich mich schlecht Entscheiden ich hab ihr ein cube händler um die ecke und bin schon probe gefahren mit den cube acid 29er und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen könnte mir gut vorstellen mit dem bike längere touren zu machen ... bis ich auf radon zr race 29 5.0 gestoßen bin zwar noch nicht probe gefahren aber es hat die besseren komponenten und zum gleichen preis.Jetzt meine Frage soll ich lieber das radon versenderbike kaufen oder das cube wo der händler gerade mal 10 min entfernt ist  ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt vom aussehen und komponenten gefällt mir das radon besser nur weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll. beide kosten 799


----------



## friesenspiess (26. Februar 2012)

Also von der Ausstattung liegt das Radon klar vorn. Und wenn's dir sogar 
von der Optik besser gefällt würd' ich's an deiner Stelle nehmen - es sei denn,du fühlst dich deinem ortsansässigen Händler verpflichtet und traust
dich nachher mit dem Versenderbike nicht dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim126 (26. Februar 2012)

danke schon mal für die antwort weisst du oder ihr villeicht noch ein vergleichbares bike für 800  würde mich über antworten freuen


----------



## Wiepjes (26. Februar 2012)

jim126 schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die antwort weisst du oder ihr villeicht noch ein vergleichbares bike für 800  würde mich über antworten freuen



Fahr zum Radon die hamm alles da glaub alle cubes felt radon. Probefahren das ist am besten. Bekommst auf die Bikes super preise, geh am besten zum Jupp, so ein Älterer, an der Kass macht der Dicke bessere preise als der kleine mit der Brille !!


----------



## jim126 (26. Februar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Fahr zum Radon die hamm alles da glaub alle cubes felt radon. Probefahren das ist am besten. Bekommst auf die Bikes super preise, geh am besten zum Jupp, so ein Älterer, an der Kass macht der Dicke bessere preise als der kleine mit der Brille !!


ja schön wärs wenn ich da direkt ins geschäft kommen würde ist aber leider fast 600 km von mir entfernt  aber trotzdem danke für dein tipp


----------



## friesenspiess (27. Februar 2012)

Also es gibt von Cube noch das LTD Pro 29, da hättest du schon eine Reba Forke drauf.
Das kostet eigentlich 999.- , aber beim Kauf in Bonn geht bei Cube immer was...
Meine Freundin hat da für ihr Cube auch einen super Preis bekommen. Ist natürlich bei dir schade wegen der Entfernung. Vielleicht rufst du mal im Radon Center an. Kann ja sein, dass die dir das Ding zuschicken können...


----------



## Nordschleife (28. Februar 2012)

jim126 schrieb:


> Hallo leute super Forum hier....
> hab ein Problem und zwar kann ich mich schlecht Entscheiden ich hab ihr ein cube hÃ¤ndler um die ecke und bin schon probe gefahren mit den cube acid 29er und hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen kÃ¶nnte mir gut vorstellen mit dem bike lÃ¤ngere touren zu machen ... bis ich auf radon zr race 29 5.0 gestoÃen bin zwar noch nicht probe gefahren aber es hat die besseren komponenten und zum gleichen preis.Jetzt meine Frage soll ich lieber das radon versenderbike kaufen oder das cube wo der hÃ¤ndler gerade mal 10 min entfernt ist  ich wÃ¼rde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen kÃ¶nnt vom aussehen und komponenten gefÃ¤llt mir das radon besser nur weiss ich nicht was ich machen soll. beide kosten 799Â :hÃ¼pf:



Wenn ich mir deinen Text durch lese.... Denke ich hast Du deine Entscheidung schon getroffen 
Ich finde das Radon auch um LÃ¤ngen besserð 
Versuch in den Laden zu fahren und Ã¼berzeugt Dich selbst davonð².


----------



## Kenbarrow (1. März 2012)

Das Radon ist super, ich bin schon ein 29er ZR Race im Laden probegefahren!


----------



## jim126 (1. März 2012)

Hallo Leute danke hab mich entschieden und hab das Radon am Montag bestellt soll laut H&S Bikes in 10 Tagen da sein freu mich schon total  also für jeden der sich auch überlegt ein 29er zu holen kann ich bis jetzt vom PREIS nur emphelen bin schon mehrere 29er probegefahren z.b. Cube acid 29er 799 Bulls Bushtail 29er 499 Giant - Talon 29er 699 und zu guter letzt Das Cube LTD Pro 29er für 999  das fahrrad ähnelt von der ausstattung den Radon Zr Race 29 5.0 und kostet gute 200  weniger und ein paar Gramm Leichter will das Bike aber nicht schlecht Reden da es auch spass gemacht hat also auch geiles bike ist sobald ich mein Radon hab und es richtig gefahren (getestet) habe berichte ich euch auch ob es sich für mich gelohnt hat und werde paar bilder einstellen . Also danke nochmal und schönen Tag noch


----------



## jim126 (3. März 2012)

Hallo wie versprochen hab ich mal ein paar fotos rein gesetzt also finde das fahrrad sieht richtig geil aus und lässt sich auch sehr gut fahren habe heute eine kleine probe fahrt gemacht auf dem königsstuhl in heidelberg bergauf Top bergab auch Top die Gabel macht ihren dienst sehr gut also für alle die sich gerne ein 29er zulegen wollen kann ich es nur sagen BESTELLEN  was ich noch dazu sagen muss habe mit mein rücken ein paar probleme deswegen musste ich mir ein anderen vorbau dran schrauben um den winkel zu verstellen und jetzt einfach Perfekt kann auch längere Touren so machen


----------



## Sarrois (26. März 2012)

Was ist das für ne Rahmenhöhe?
Und wie groß bist Du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3lli (16. April 2012)

kann mir vielleicht jemand die Unterschiede vom Cube Acid zu dem gekauften Radon erläutern!?
wieso ist das Radon besser ausgestattet?


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2012)

st3lli schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht jemand die Unterschiede vom Cube Acid zu dem gekauften Radon erläutern!?
> wieso ist das Radon besser ausgestattet?


 
Gabel, Bremsen, Rahmen und 1200gr. weniger


----------



## st3lli (16. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Gabel, Bremsen, Rahmen und 1200gr. weniger




ok, danke sehr


----------



## matze365 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo jim126,

ich bin auch auf der suche ;-) könntest du uns kurz berichten wie sich das radon schlägt?


----------

